# Don Pepin Garcia My Father La Reloba Seleccion Mexico Cigar Review - Smoother, affordable and typical Garcia.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Don Pepin Garcia My Father La Reloba Seleccion Mexico Cigar Review - Smoother, affordable and typical Garcia.*

Initially you get the pepper taste as you would from a Garcia smoke. The flavor stays smooth all the way through. I think this is a smoother / li...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia My Father La Reloba Seleccion Mexico Cigar Review - Smoother, affordable and typical Garcia.


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Just had the good fortune of trying this stick.

Very good, great buy.


----------

